# ripcord code red on PSE Stinger X problems



## clfergus (Nov 5, 2009)

I am by no means an expert when it comes to this stuff. I have had a ripcord before and watched the videos of their slow motion on their site numerous times and can say I have never seen one where the launcher arm in the down position sits cocked up like that. The arms should sit level horizontally I would think so that the front doesn't cock up and possibly cause fletching clearance issues.

It does look low to me. What it looks like could be the issues is the angle that the rest was bolted on at. To me, it appears to look from your last picture that the rest is crooked and tilted with the bolt section tilted up and the launcher or back section tilted down. I wonder if you loosened the main rest bolt and adjusted the back of the rest up and leveled it if that wouldnt bring that back end of the launcher up even with the front. 

Something is off though...go to the ripcord site and watch the video section. They have the rest on about 20 bows for their slow motion shots and you can see how all of them lay when not in the upright position.


----------



## Pnumatix (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm no expert either, but maybe the D-loop and rest both need moving up a little? That would allow the rest to lay flat when released.


----------



## NHRedleg (Aug 14, 2012)

My experience with that rest is that you have to set it up higher than most so that it does not hit the arrow shelf and because of this the arrow will not be centered on the berger hole. Move the rest up so that it does not hit the arrow shelf when down, then move your nock point/loop up to match.


----------

